# First flathead of the year (sort of)



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to the city duck pond tonight to see if I could catch some small carp for flatheads tomorrow. I couldn't catch any small enough, but I somehow managed to hook and land this 28 lb. flathead.  It took more patience than I though I had, but I finally got him to shore with my little medium action rod with 8 lb. test. Somehow, the small hook snagged him in the base of the tail. Not how I like to catch them, but still worthy of a picture. A tail hooked flathead, on light tackle, makes for a LONG battle. Sorry for the house in the background, but I thought he deserved better then to live in that cesspool of a pond, destined to be taken out with the garbage when some kid catches him on chicken liver.  So, I rushed him home and put him in my largest pond. I think he'll be much happier there.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you rescued that nice Flathead..I bet that was a blast on light tackle!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish. Maybe I should start fishing for bait more often.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

I think you did good getting that fish out of the pond. Hope you got some bait of the correct size.

Jason was expecting me when I got to his place looking for bait  
He suggested I try some mudpuppies but I declined that offer.

Sis and Kayla said thanks for the buckets


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, Jason uses some interesting things for bait. I like to stick to the tried and true.  If you need any more buckets let me know. I know how things seem to dissappear from from the Catfish Queen.   Since I gave up the sacrificial rod and reel so early this year, do you think the catfish gods will be kind to me?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pictures and story.  Also, thanks for transferring the fish.  There may be more of those in that pond. Will you be going back with flathead bait? If so, good luck.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught a big channel cat in the Ohio with a spoon in it's back a few weeks ago, it felt like a 30# fish, so I guess a 30# fish must've felt like a 60# !!
I adjusted your picture a little for you. Jim


----------

